# navarre pier 3-28-11



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Went out to pier seen alot of pompano but they wouldn't eat nothing did catch 12 spanish and some blue fish after dark. Went to the beach sunday caught plenty of sand fleas a buzz and 1 pomp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!!!! LOL


----------

